# Solicitor struck off, our house purchase incomplete.



## starlocal (8 Jun 2010)

Hellow
       We have been informed that our solicitor has been struck off. Although we had began the purchase of our house 2 years ago it has only recently come to light that the solicitor had not completed the purchase of our new house. The mortgage has been drawn down and sale has been completed but title deeds etc have not been completed.
Has anyone else been caught in this scenario. We are unsure how to proceed and would appreciate any comments from people that have been through this.
We have been to a solicitor but they are unwilling to touch the case.


----------



## mathepac (8 Jun 2010)

Yes. The Law Society will assign a new solicitor to complete the work outstanding on your file, once they have completed a trawl though files, records, accounts. This though will take time. I'm not sure how they will respond to initiatives or prompting from clients of the former solicitor, but notifying them that you are aware of a problem may have the desired effect. In my case I was only made aware of problems after the disciplinary processes, court procedures and reviews were complete when my new Law Society-appointed solicitor contacted me  about completion of outstanding work and compensation. 

Without giving too much away, how did you become aware of the problems if the Law Society have not already been in touch?

For more info - http://www.lawsociety.ie/


----------



## starlocal (8 Jun 2010)

Hi mathepac
                It was the Law Society that informed me, but they have advised me to get a solicitor !


----------



## mathepac (8 Jun 2010)

OK, the detailed circumstances must be different then. Sorry I can't help.


----------



## Vanilla (8 Jun 2010)

What sometimes happens is that the law society asks the client to choose a new solicitor, sign an authority and that new solicitor takes up the file from the Law Society and is paid directly by the Law Society compensation fund.

I've taken over files in similar circumstances in the past, so I think if you ask another solicitor you should find someone willing to help without too much difficulty.


----------



## starlocal (8 Jun 2010)

Hi Vanilla
           I have given such authority to a solicitor, he has reviewed the files and cannot take on the case over insurance issues. If you have experiance of handling these cases may I speak with you offline please.


----------



## Vanilla (8 Jun 2010)

Starlocal- you need to talk to a solicitor local to you- I don't solicit business on AAM.

Unless the house is extremely expensive, or is a commercial property ( ie an investment property) then I don't understand the logic of that solicitor. 

But try another solicitor local to you- or contact the law society and they will provide you with a list.


----------



## starlocal (8 Jun 2010)

Hi Vanilla
            Thanks for the information - I will try another local solicitor. Am I correct in understanding that the Law Society will bear the cost of a newly appointed solicitor.


----------



## redbhoy (8 Jun 2010)

Vanilla said:


> Unless the house is extremely expensive, or is a commercial property ( ie an investment property) then I don't understand the logic of that solicitor.


 
It probably reeked of effort for that solicitor. Some of them can be lazy so and so's.


----------



## mf1 (8 Jun 2010)

redbhoy said:


> It probably reeked of effort for that solicitor. Some of them can be lazy so and so's.



A problem file - if it be so- does not equate to a lazy so and so. Some files and some clients are so much aggravation  a solicitor would almost pay not to take them on. 

mf


----------



## redbhoy (8 Jun 2010)

mf1 said:


> A problem file - if it be so- does not equate to a lazy so and so. Some files and some clients are so much aggravation a solicitor would almost pay not to take them on.
> 
> mf


 
Thats a great attitude to have. Theres no such thing as a problem, only a challenge! ;-)


----------



## Vanilla (8 Jun 2010)

Sorry, Starlocal didn't see your query. Yes, in my experience if the money isn't in the solicitor client account ( and any outlay you paid could still be there) the law society compensation fund kicks in, at least to a certain extent. I am dealing with one such at the moment and I have accepted a reduced fee as that is what the compensation fund will pay and I feel in the circumstances that it is unacceptable that the client should have to pay another solicitor. It really depends on the individual circumstances -which of course you should not post here.


----------



## starlocal (8 Jun 2010)

Hi Vanilla, thaks for the reply and the information,it has really helped us. There are some more questions I have, but cannot post here. If its allowable can you contact me here stratocal@hotmail.com .


----------

